# configuracion push pull



## Danitda (Feb 17, 2011)

ya todos creo que sabemos sobre esta configuracion pero mi pregunta es a la salida del circuito debe llevar un condensador o no y si debe llevarlo de cuantos faradios debe ser ademas de cuanto voltaje debe ser el condensador yo supongo que de la mitad del voltaje suministrado como asi si se le suministran 70 voltios la mitad es de 35voltios pero el condensador tendria que ser de 50 voltios para que no explote quiero saber su opinion sobre si se le pone o no condensador a la salida y de cuanto muchas gracias bay


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Danitda dijo:


> *ya todos creo que sabemos* sobre esta configuracion pero mi pregunta es a la salida del circuito debe llevar un condensador o no y si debe llevarlo de cuantos faradios debe ser ademas de cuanto voltaje debe ser el condensador yo supongo que de la mitad del voltaje suministrado como asi si se le suministran 70 voltios la mitad es de 35voltios


Si supieras sobre esa configuración no preguntarías lo que estás preguntando


----------



## Danitda (Feb 17, 2011)

una cosa es saber en la teoria y otra cosa es saber en la practica que es muy distinto por que si se crea un divisor de tension entre los dos transistores tendria un alto voltaje que quemaria los parlantes o spikers


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Danitda dijo:


> una cosa es saber en la teoria y otra cosa es saber en la practica que es muy distinto


   No es así 
La *teoría *te dice que tal como lo has puesto en el dibujo, no podés definir cual es la tensión de salida por que la entrada está flotante. Si referís la entrada a masa y aplicás la *teoría *de A.O. vas a a saber cual es la tensión de salida en reposo, y con eso vas a saber si hace falta capacitor o nó....y todo sin gastar un solo peso en componentes , solo con papel y lápiz.



Danitda dijo:


> por que si se crea un divisor de tension entre los dos transistores tendria un alto voltaje que quemaria los parlantes o spikers


Divisor de tensión? PSSSSSSS.....  
Si aplicás la *teoría *de _configuraciones circuitales de los transistores_ te vas a dar cuenta cual es la ganancia de la etapa de salida y con eso vas a saber cual es la tensión de pico máxima que podés tener.


----------



## Danitda (Feb 17, 2011)

bien las podes dar para hacer todos esos calculos


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 17, 2011)

Danitda dijo:


> . . . mi pregunta es a la salida del circuito debe llevar un condensador o no . . .



Eso depende del tipo de fuente que utilice y tambien de la carga conectada en la salida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 18, 2011)

Danitda: esa configuración tal cual está funciona como un seguidor de tensión (tiene ganancia unitaria) por lo cual, la tensión de salida va a ser igual a la tensión de entrada. De ahí podes sacar tus conclusiones.


----------

